# What kind of shampoo do you use for showing



## Packleader

I have been using Best Shot for years. I am a groomer and now I am showing a couple of my pups. Just curious as to what other products are working for you, also finishing sprays if you use them. Thank you ahead of time for your input! :wavey:


----------



## Ash

I have really become find of the Earthbath line. Its biodegradable and not tested on animals. It smells great and leaves nice coats not only some shine and natural oils but the texture that a Goldens coat is supposed to have. I have also heard really good things about Isle of the Dogs products.


----------



## Packleader

Thank you Ash.


----------



## Ash

No problem


----------



## Ardeagold

I've used Chris Christensen and The Plush Puppy shampoos.....both are good. I like the CC After Bath Conditioner (I only use it on the feathers), Thick and Thicker, and I LOVE their Ice on Ice. Wouldn't do without it for the Newfs or Goldens. 

I've also heard that Isle of Dogs is good.


----------



## Gwen

I use "Alexander's Own" - blue max formula. I think that it does a great job. It's very concentrated 16:1, low suds, rinses out great and leaves a clean, fresh smell without smelling perfumey! 

(I understand that the formula was created by William Alexander - accomplished professional handler who shows all breeds)

We don't use a finishing spray.


----------



## super_nova

I use a range called Groomers. I use the Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo currently, which has helped clear up an allergic reaction Byron had on his skin and I am now also starting to use their Royal Jelly Shampoo. The Royal Jelly (same stuff that the queen bee has) makes the hair folicle expand and allows more hair per folicle creating a nice thick coat.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Ash said:


> I have really become find of the Earthbath line. Its biodegradable and not tested on animals. It smells great and leaves nice coats not only some shine and natural oils but the texture that a Goldens coat is supposed to have. I have also heard really good things about Isle of the Dogs products.


May I ask which one of the Earthbath line you use? The place I go to has at least 10 different kinds. I'm almost out of dog shampoo - would like to try it. Mango Tango sounds interesting.


----------



## Pointgold

I use Isle of Dogs. Royal Jelly shampoo, and their root lifter is amazing, as is the straightener. I also have their Evening Primrose Oil, which must be used EXCEEDINGLY sparingly.
I love their products and their customer service is superior.


----------



## Ash

Griffyn'sMom said:


> May I ask which one of the Earthbath line you use? The place I go to has at least 10 different kinds. I'm almost out of dog shampoo - would like to try it. Mango Tango sounds interesting.


I use the Mango Tango, Puppy Cherry, and Oatmeal Aloe one. I really like those 3 but I would like to try the Orange peel kind too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Thanks! I'll give the Oatmeal one a sniff test too but I'll probably go with the Mango. The orange sounds interesting but I would use it on a dog that has a pretty oily coat as I think the orange can be drying - Griff's coat is not very oily.


----------

